# Meet Buu & Beerus



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

Good day everyone! 

Meet my two boys! I have had them for about two almost 3 weeks now and they are so wonderful! 
Soon they will be going to live in the big big cage with the bigger boys 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

They are so big now! This picture is actually a wee bit old but they are silly bout the same size.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

They're beautiful <3


----------



## Maximiliank1 (Nov 18, 2016)

OMG SO CUUUUUUUUUUUUTE I freaking love the pencil-pouch-hide-away-cave! I am totally going to do that for my rats!


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

Heh dragonball Z names <3


----------



## Blur Of Fuzz (Jan 31, 2018)

Ahhh! I'm melting as I look at these pictures. Congrats on your adorable boys!


----------

